
AWS Serverless Application Model (SAM) Implementation Is Now Open-Source - EwanToo
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/04/aws-sam-implementation-is-now-open-source/
======
Dowwie
Are there any HN readers from the Amazon team that wrote this who may comment
on experiences using Python for the project? Is this the version that Amazon
is using?

The team is "awslabs", which sounds very r&d.

